# Yamaha related snowblower clips



## VintageYamaha (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a collection of interesting links for us Yamaha snowblower enthusiasts.


----------



## VintageYamaha (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## VintageYamaha (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vids VY
make me want to go out and play with a few of my blowers


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that's what I call Blowin' Snow!


----------



## snowman1 (Nov 28, 2011)

great posts of vids, but you guys missed the best one. Here it is:


----------

